# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  scioglimento e cancellazione snc senza notaio

## Barbara Dime

ciao a tutti! so che questo argomento è stato discusso più volte ma non si trova via di uscita. Per quanto mi riguarda siamo tre soci e abbiamo chiuso l'attività nel 2010 senza riuscire, ovviamente per via dei costi notarili, ancora a sciogliere la società. chiedendo al mio commercialista mi dice che la cancellazione di ufficio dal registro delle imprese può avviarla solo la camera di commercio su sua iniziativa, cosa da escludere in quanto mi è stato risposto dalla camera di commercio di savona che la chiusura d ufficio viene fatta solo per imprese inattive non solo nel senso che non ci sono state attività ma anche come pagamento degli arretrati cosa che invece noi abbiamo fatto per non trovarci con cartelle equitalia con interessi improponibili. 
escluso questo ho chiesto sempre alla camera di commercio se era possibile lo scioglimento e la cancellazione dal registro delle imprese senza l'intervento del notaio e solo con la consensualità dei soci e mi è stato risposto che non è possibile.
a questo punto l'unica cosa possibile che mi viene in mente è il recesso dei soci, ma pare che anche per questo serva l'intervento del notaio... è possibile che persone che si sono messe migliaia di euro di debiti sulle spalle per regolarizzare la loro posizione fiscale con gli enti non possano chiudere questa situazione senza mettersi ulteriori debiti sulle spalle?
a me sembra assurdo...
mi informerò ancora, comunque... 
per cortesia chi mi sa dare informazioni riguardo al recesso dei soci? insomma se io e mio padre volessimo recedere e lasciare solo mio fratello in modo da dargli la possibilità dopo sei mesi di chiudere senza atti notarili, cosa dobbiamo fare e quanto ci costerebbe?
grazie a tutti
Barbara

----------


## Reggy

anche per la prosecuzione senza ricostituzione della pluralità dei soci serve l'internvento notarile

----------


## Barbara Dime

quindi non c'è modo di riuscire a chiudere la società se non si hanno a disposizione almeno 1000 euro??? assurdo...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> quindi non c'è modo di riuscire a chiudere la società se non si hanno a disposizione almeno 1000 euro??? assurdo...

  
E' lo stesso per la costituzione, no?

----------


## Barbara Dime

comunque pare, da quello che ho letto in qualche discussione del forum, che non funzioni allo stesso modo in diverse parti di italia. comunque grazie per la risposta. Ho scritto a unioncamere e vedrò se mi mandano una risposta chiara. qui sono stati molto vaghi, il registro delle imprese dice che bastano le firme autenticate (quindi, teoricamente, un costo minore), i notai c'è chi dice che il costo sarebbe lo stesso (quindi sui 550 euro per autenticare due firme...???) e chi che è obbligatorio l'atto... alla faccia delle semplificazioni...

----------

